
Build a custom PC rig at any price point - zuhayeer
https://www.logicalincrements.com/
======
chrisandchris
Cool site, however I don‘t like that you have to spend $2000 to find an Intel
CPU in your computer. I know that AMD is cheaper and (at some point) faster,
but if one works with Container (Docker) one must cross-build everthing to run
on both processor architectures.

~~~
jjeaff
Huh? They are both x86 cpu architecture. Maybe I am misunderstanding your
statement. Are you confusing "arm" the architecture with AMD the company?

